# dog drinks her own milk???



## sonnyt (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey Every one! me and my mom were wondering do you think its bad for the dog to drink her own milk???


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Is she drinking her own milk from her niples? Is she fixed? Did she just have pups?

Unless she just gave birth to a litter she shouldn't have milk comming from her nipples and you need to get her to the vet imediately.

On your last post you said she had a hard stomach, have you taken her to the vet yet? 

Both of these problems that you have posted about aer very worrysome and you need to get her to the vet now before anything worse happens.


----------



## sonnyt (Apr 4, 2007)

along with having the hard stomach she like began to produce milk for somereason it stopped know and her stomach went back to normal so shes back to normal again. But when we whent to the vet she was already better, <i wasnt there so i dont know exactly what happened> that she is just getting all her strenght back and eating so to give her a few days to get her back to normal!!!


----------

